# Cannot delete .Trash-999 folder



## silkstone (Sep 6, 2012)

So I am trying to delete a folder from my secondary HDD called .Trash-999 that is from and ubuntu bootdisk. I managed to do it on the c:\ drive, but on my d:\ drive i am getting an error telling me that i don;t have permission to delete it.

I recently had a problem with windows permissions and fixed it on the c:\ drive with a windows re-install but i accidentally set up windows on d:\ The files contained within are from a mistaken windows install, which i tried to delete through ubuntu, it seems that ubuntu was able to move the files to the trash, but unable to delete them entirely.
When i go to security on the folder, it tells me that i don't have permission to do this action. although the permissions on the folder gives re/write to everyone. However, when i go to the individual folders in there, no one has permission and when i try to give permission i get an access denied message.

*Update *- I just found a nifty little program that adds a take ownership option to the right click menu, this has allowed me to (finally) delete all the folders/files i need to.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 6, 2012)

Pssst, over here.


----------



## silkstone (Sep 6, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> Pssst, over here.



different problem.

I didn't have permission to delete the folders


----------



## syfer (May 12, 2016)

Hi may I ask what was the program name that used ownership option can you help me I have the same problem.



silkstone said:


> So I am trying to delete a folder from my secondary HDD called .Trash-999 that is from and ubuntu bootdisk. I managed to do it on the c:\ drive, but on my d:\ drive i am getting an error telling me that i don;t have permission to delete it.
> 
> I recently had a problem with windows permissions and fixed it on the c:\ drive with a windows re-install but i accidentally set up windows on d:\ The files contained within are from a mistaken windows install, which i tried to delete through ubuntu, it seems that ubuntu was able to move the files to the trash, but unable to delete them entirely.
> When i go to security on the folder, it tells me that i don't have permission to do this action. although the permissions on the folder gives re/write to everyone. However, when i go to the individual folders in there, no one has permission and when i try to give permission i get an access denied message.
> ...


----------



## Toothless (May 12, 2016)

syfer said:


> Hi may I ask what was the program name that used ownership option can you help me I have the same problem.


Man this thread necro.


I use Unlocker and it works well. Just gotta be careful of the crap it offers during install.


----------

